#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Άσκηση με ανεμογεννήτρια

## mamos

γεια σας, θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας στην παρακατω ασκηση
αν γνωριζετε ... 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία που δεν βλέπουμε;

----------

